# The Thread for Random Bad Moods



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

There's a random complaints thread, but I thought we needed one for those days when you're just in a piss-poor mood. Not because of anything specific, but just because your brain decided to hang out in a blue funk. 

Sometimes we're just inexplicably but unavoidably *SAD*. 

So post your whining here. You can ask for supportive responses if you want them, or you can just vent out the sadness in the little sympathetic white box. 

I'm really really really down today. Blah blah self-indulgent bitching. 

I want to curl up in a ball and watch Dirty Jobs, and then cry. Nothing in particular is wrong, but I'm in one of those moods where I can't really see that anything is right. I feel a shade desolate on this fine sweltering Wednesday.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

Fuck...my car

If a car can't come real I don't need that stumper, the concept of an exhaust leak can take it in the dumper.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

Wait. What?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2007)

I want:

Pizza

Beer

My bed

Darkness

Television on

My laptop

Kitties

And then ice cream


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I want:
> 
> Pizza
> 
> ...



Ditto that list, except top mine off with 3 or 4 Xanax.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 27, 2007)

I really really hate mosquito bites. Especially when I've got one on the back of my knee .. and I am sitting at work .. and I can't scratch them .. and it's driving me insane and I lent my fan to the 80yr old coworker and I can't ask for it back ..  

oh and I went to the 7-11 before I went into work and I got milk for some reason .. and I couldn't get into work and my car was parked to far away to go back .. so it's 95 outside and I am drinking milk .. 

MILK WAS A BAD CHOICE.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2007)

Also a sleepy puppy maybe?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2007)

I feel like I'm so past the point of "bad mood", I can barely form words. And if I did, I don't see why anyone, much less those on an internet community, would want to hear them.

So I'll sit here, on the floor, and hope someone comes by with a tray of brownies and a hug.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> MILK WAS A BAD CHOICE.



But you know what? That Ron Burgundy ref made me laugh really hard, so thank you. 

Sleepy puppies definitely. I've often thought that there should be some sort of sleepy baby animal service, so that when you're sad you can call a hotline and order a "basket o' puppies STAT".

This is one of those bored/sad moods that needs a good troll, or an inane post which fills me with rage. I want a good argument, dammit.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> I feel like I'm so past the point of "bad mood", I can barely form words. And if I did, I don't see why anyone, much less those on an internet community, would want to hear them.
> 
> So I'll sit here, on the floor, and hope someone comes by with a tray of brownies and a hug.



*plops on floor next to you and holds out arms*

You hit the nail on the nose on the head of the way I feel too. Just inexpressibly blah and sad and lonely and ick.

We need....wow I don't even know what. Something.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

So what if I am in a Bad Mood.

What's it to ya?


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 27, 2007)

It is too hot for work, I'm going to go to the beach tonight and frolic in the dark.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

Jane said:


> So what if I am in a Bad Mood.
> 
> What's it to ya?



*puts up dukes*


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

**My boss walks to doorway of my office, pretends he wasn't coming in...veers away.**

He's learning.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

My grandmother was born in 1910, and was a lifelong musician, so she had a massive collection of wonderful old love songs in her head. She was also a very controlled, unhappy person who had suffered a lot and I don't think ever allowed herself to just "be".

Every once in a great while she would sit down at the piano and play an old tune called "You Stole My Heart", and she would smile expansively and beam at my grandfather, whom she loved more than life itself. Those were the only times I saw her truly happy. 

I don't know why I just remembered that, why I'm sitting here humming it, why I felt the need to post it, or why I don't care that I'm sitting at my desk crying.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 27, 2007)

You shoulda posted this yesterday. Would have loved to have had a place to share my misery. 

:kiss2: (((((((Hugs))))))) :kiss2:


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

Wax, I was sincerely blessed that my parents were in love that way.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 27, 2007)

I keep misreading this thread title as: 

*The Thread For Random Bad Mods.*


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I keep misreading this thread title as:
> 
> *The Thread For Random Bad Mods.*



Don't worry. I'm startin' that one next.


----------



## ExpandingHorizons (Jun 27, 2007)

Roller coaster weather drives me nuts and wish there's nice and steady weather. It's been doing that for a good while.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I just need to randomly and without warning repeatedly punch in the face the cocksucker in my office. You know, kind of like an example to the herd. And I think it would make me feel better. Because I'd be punching him. And he's a cocksucker. And a weasel. And the laziest person I know. The man makes the Homer Simpson - Teamster "La-z Off" look frenetic in comparision.

I wish I had time to sit on my ass, try to talk to everyone in the office, wander around, plan my next European vacation and shirk my work onto other people EVERY DAY.

He's so lazy he gives government workers a bad rap. Like DMV workers.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

You guuuyyyys....

*whine*

I specifically said that it wasn't for random complaints. It's for sad. Sad, blue, depressed, low, etc. Not irritated. Sad.

*end whine*

*waxwing is whiny when sad*


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

HUG

And your choice of brownies.

Bob 



activistfatgirl said:


> I feel like I'm so past the point of "bad mood", I can barely form words. And if I did, I don't see why anyone, much less those on an internet community, would want to hear them.
> 
> So I'll sit here, on the floor, and hope someone comes by with a tray of brownies and a hug.



View attachment hug.jpg


View attachment brownie1.jpg


View attachment brownie2.jpg


View attachment brownie3.jpg


View attachment brownie4.jpg


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

I'm sad that I haven't randomly punched him? Will that work?  

It makes me sad ( ) to come to work knowing that I'm not going to randomly punch him?

Oh, and if you check with AFG, I brought brownies......some with nuts, but most of them without.....though I didn't check all of them..... 



Waxwing said:


> You guuuyyyys....
> 
> *whine*
> 
> ...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet jesus, brownies and Calvin and Hobbesy goodness. YAY!

I think you should let Bob slide, Waxy. He's almost witty with the sad that I didn't punch him out line. He wins.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 27, 2007)

finally, a thread for me. 
srsly though i cancelled on my friends tonight so i can stay home and be bummed out by myself. 
on paper it looks like a stupid idea but really i just don't feel like inflicting myself on my friends and screwing up their good time. 
meh.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

activistfatgirl said:


> Sweet jesus, brownies and Calvin and Hobbesy goodness. YAY!
> 
> I think you should let Bob slide, Waxy. He's almost witty with the sad that I didn't punch him out line. He wins.



Okay I'll lay off. It's the old sad/touchy thing seeping in. But the brownies were awful yummy.



elle camino said:


> finally, a thread for me.
> srsly though i cancelled on my friends tonight so i can stay home and be bummed out by myself.
> on paper it looks like a stupid idea but really i just don't feel like inflicting myself on my friends and screwing up their good time.
> meh.



Oh, my dear, I refused an invite for this evening m'self, for the same reason. If I go home and sit around in my pjs all night, watching Dirty Jobs and crying at odd moments, nobody will be irked by it. 

Even on paper it makes sense to me.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

I find myself torn when I am in the meh/sad mood between staying away from people so that I don't infect them with my sadness or going out with people to try and banish it. But sometimes, you just need to wrap yourself in a blanket, fire up the DVR, and just watch whatever you've got saved up from the week. Rescue Me, PTI, Ice Road Truckers, movies, The Closer, etc.


----------



## Jane (Jun 27, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> I find myself torn when I am in the meh/sad mood between staying away from people so that I don't infect them with my sadness or going out with people to try and banish it. But sometimes, you just need to wrap yourself in a blanket, fire up the DVR, and just watch whatever you've got saved up from the week. Rescue Me, PTI, Ice Road Truckers, movies, The Closer, etc.



Basically, I think I am a bear. I know I am when I'm sick.

To actually go out and have a good time is taking a step outside my cave. I do it, a lot, and enjoy it, but it's never without effort.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 27, 2007)

:huh:   :huh:


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok I wanna whine.

Why do I always have to be the aggressive one?

Why do I have to be the reliable one?

Why can't I just goof off all the frickin' time like my fellow employees and get a raise like they do?

And why isn't my grade in yet for my class. 

I guess I'm not sad..or really whiny...just irritated.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 27, 2007)

oh screw it i'm going out. it's crazy how a really nice shower can make you feel SO much better. 
also i left my favorite lip gloss (dead serious vincent longo? goopy liquid gold) in my friend's jacket pocket the other day and if i don't get it back soon i might die of lip unfabulousness.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2007)

OH yeah and to help with my frustrations, the weather has been crappy...I thought it was nice, went out to meet a friend for lunch at a restaurant across from my office.

Then it got dark and the sky opened up and it was pouring...I walked back across the street in the rain with no umbrella and now I look like a drowned rat...and a co-worker, (Who I've known my whole life) said my hair looks like a candy cane. A curly candy cane.


----------



## Crumbling (Jun 27, 2007)

It's pissing down rain.

My shoulders hurt, I've been eaten by bugs.

The woman I love is on the other side of the fucking country. Naked.

Fuck.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

And when you feel like this, you don't even want to be cheered up. Because it's not a question of needing someone to tell you it will be ok. It's just the desire to say, out loud, "TODAY FUCKING SUCKS."

It almost helps.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok, I must say it then.

TODAY FUCKING SUCKS! 

But at least the fire alarm didn't go off incessantly like yesterday.

Now I get to go home and deal with the kiddos. *sigh*


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jun 27, 2007)

I could have used a thread like this yesterday.  Today I'm not exactly sad, but not happy either. I'm eh, which sometimes is just as bad.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> My grandmother was born in 1910, and was a lifelong musician, so she had a massive collection of wonderful old love songs in her head. She was also a very controlled, unhappy person who had suffered a lot and I don't think ever allowed herself to just "be".
> 
> Every once in a great while she would sit down at the piano and play an old tune called "You Stole My Heart", and she would smile expansively and beam at my grandfather, whom she loved more than life itself. Those were the only times I saw her truly happy.
> 
> I don't know why I just remembered that, why I'm sitting here humming it, why I felt the need to post it, or why I don't care that I'm sitting at my desk crying.



My parents have that kind of love, I think I have it. I know that somedays I dont appreciate that I have it nearly enough.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> finally, a thread for me.
> srsly though i cancelled on my friends tonight so i can stay home and be bummed out by myself.
> on paper it looks like a stupid idea but really i just don't feel like inflicting myself on my friends and screwing up their good time.
> meh.


 
I have had days like that. When I just want to wallow in my own misery and my friends are like, "oh no you don't, your coming out with us! We wont go out unless you come with us!" So it automatically becomes my fault if they don't have a good time period! 

On another note... MY MOM IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!! Shes on this whole kick lately about how I'm going to be walking a lot in Europe so I should start now and get in shape. I get it mom! You hate that I'm fat and you want me to lose weight. I hate how you serve me little portions and give my friends bigger ones. I hate how you ALWAYS mention me getting more exercise. (which I would like to point out the 16 massages I do a week which is more of a work out than she will ever know) Get over it mom!! I like being fat. 

*rant done*


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 27, 2007)

I just need a massage and some ice cream and this *bleh* mood will be gone.

fo' the realz.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

TODAY FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!!

and

FUCK YOU, SUMMER!!!!!!!! (for that bloaty sweaty feeling)

and

COULD WE MAKE IT TWO FUCKING DAYS WITHOUT YOU HASSLING ME ABOUT MY FUCKING WEIGHT, MOM AND DAD?!?!?!?!?!?!? (because that's what my parents do when I'm home as well)

and 

Um, well....HAPPY 60TH BIRTHDAY, MOM!!!!!!!! You and Dad have fun down in San Miguel de Allende.

(yeah, I know.....it's a little off topic. But I felt like I needed to slip it in)

<back to raging>

and

FUCK YOU, SADNESS!!!!!!!!!!!! YOU AND YOUR FUCKING MAKING ME ALL SAD AND.......SAD AND.....STUFF!!!!!

and

FUCK YOU, LIP UNFABULOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!! I DON'T HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT THE FUCK THIS IS ABOUT, BUT I NEVER GET TO SAY THINGS LIKE "FUCK YOU, LIP UNFABULOUSNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!" SO I THOUGHT I'D SEE WHAT IT WAS LIKE!!!!!!!! (pretty enjoyable, overall)


----------



## James (Jun 27, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> On another note... MY MOM IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!! Shes on this whole kick lately about how I'm going to be walking a lot in Europe so I should start now and get in shape. I get it mom! You hate that I'm fat and you want me to lose weight. I hate how you serve me little portions and give my friends bigger ones.



oh yeah... didnt you know? you're not actually coming to Europe for a relaxing holiday...:doh: 

unrucky.... its James' fat-camp for you chunky!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

James said:


> oh yeah... didnt you know? you're not actually coming to Europe for a relaxing holiday...:doh:
> 
> unrucky.... its James' fat-camp for you chunky!



Right and if you don't immediately drop a bajillion pounds you'll be totally immobile in Europe. God forbid you just go enjoy yourself.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 27, 2007)

Im trying to be positive and happy about moving into my own place...but having lost someone i considered the love of my life..still having a hard time not being totally sad about it...


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

He's going to march you across Europe like the French Army.....well, actually, probably more like the German Army. Because with the exception of Napoleon, the French Army just spent a lot of time marching backwards in France. Or surrendering so that they could get back to drinking wine and eating cheese. Which is actually probably what you're going to end up doing anyway. So maybe French Army works.... 



James said:


> oh yeah... didnt you know? you're not actually coming to Europe for a relaxing holiday...:doh:
> 
> unrucky.... its James' fat-camp for you chunky!


----------



## Rowan (Jun 27, 2007)

elle camino said:


> finally, a thread for me.
> srsly though i cancelled on my friends tonight so i can stay home and be bummed out by myself.
> on paper it looks like a stupid idea but really i just don't feel like inflicting myself on my friends and screwing up their good time.
> meh.



At least you have friends...

I don't have any in real life...how pathetic is that?


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

Rowan said:


> At least you have friends...
> 
> I don't have any in real life...how pathetic is that?



*hugs you*

Yeah, you do. She's just in Boston right now bitching about the heat and feeling sad.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jun 27, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Right and if you don't immediately drop a bajillion pounds you'll be totally immobile in Europe. God forbid you just go enjoy yourself.



Enjoyment is the #1 cause of death for fat people.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Enjoyment is the #1 cause of death for fat people.



I heard that on TLC last night. Fascinating.


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 27, 2007)

Rowan said:


> At least you have friends...
> 
> I don't have any in real life...how pathetic is that?



That makes two of us, Rowan :bow:


----------



## Letiahna (Jun 27, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> TODAY FUCKING SUCKS!!!!!!
> 
> and
> 
> ...



I think you did pretty good


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 27, 2007)

Holy crap!!!! You're up to THREE FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!! 

Come now, Ro....you know we love you....and there are PLENTY of other people out there who love you too.

**edit**

Hiro the cat feels neglected that he was left out and feels too cool, as most cats are, to be your friend, but he offers you "associate" status in that he won't hiss at you and will let you scratch him behind the ears. But he will maintain aloof dignity........

oh, and FUCK PEOPLE WHO SAY THEY LOVE YOU AND THEN TAKE OFF ON A WHIM OR SOMETHING AND LEAVE YOU ALONE AND EMOTIONAL AND WITHOUT A BOOZE OR BEN & JERRY'S!!!!!! BECAUSE IF YOU'RE GOING TO TOY WITH MY EMOTIONS, I DESERVE AT LEAST A WELL-STOCKED WINE CELLAR OR A FREEZER FULL OF ICE CREAM (really, really tasty ice cream) IS PRETTY MUCH A GODDAMN FUCKING REQUIREMENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Rowan said:


> At least you have friends...
> 
> I don't have any in real life...how pathetic is that?


----------



## Esme (Jun 27, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Enjoyment is the #1 cause of death for fat people.



Yeah, but what a way to go!


----------



## MissStacie (Jun 27, 2007)

Tired of being so broke that I can't do laundry

Work, when oh when will that promotion happen?

Social, just trying to find someone nice...

The only happy thing about my day today was the Wendy's Taco Salad I had for dinner. 

Xanax helps....I'm off to take one...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 27, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> Xanax helps....I'm off to take one...



Toss a few through the ethernet at me, please. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MissStacie (Jun 27, 2007)

*tosses a few*

So, this is the same script I originated with 2 years ago....and I'm not even CLOSE to being out.

Guess I'm fairly even-keeled, huh?

Going now to enjoy the dullness....

*hugs Waxy*...I wish I could just hug the crap outta ya....wrap you in my superfattness and be your comfy pillow to curl up in and cry...

Stacie


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2007)

Fuck everything.

That is all.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 27, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Holy crap!!!! You're up to THREE FRIENDS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Come now, Ro....you know we love you....and there are PLENTY of other people out there who love you too.
> 
> ...



Hmm...I dont eat ice cream...and who the fuck is Hiro?


----------



## Rowan (Jun 27, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> *tosses a few*
> 
> So, this is the same script I originated with 2 years ago....and I'm not even CLOSE to being out.
> 
> ...



I will take as many as you are willing to donate...but it has to be a lot...cuz im a redhead....huge tolerance...sucks to be me


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jun 27, 2007)

Ok since it's almost midnight and the day is almost over. And I refuse to have another frustrated bad day I'm going to let out a few more fuck yous.

Fuck you Sprint. Fuck you very very hard. You bunch of cocksucking pricks. If you don't fix my fucking service stat I'm going to tell the entire world how much I think you fucking suck.

Annnd...

Fuck you Jerry Hodak...I'm tired of looking at you and how you look like you're just about to sneeze. Fucking sneeze already. And if you talk about fucking rain right now after I was sneak attacked and drenched earlier I'll put you in the same category as Sprint...in need of a very hard fucking.

Fuck radio frequency identification tags for humans. I've seen those fucking movies. It's a tool of the fucking anti-christ.

Fuck it all...I'm going to bed.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 27, 2007)

Well now I have a reason to be in a bad mood.

I'm a fucking worthless moron loser who can't remember worthwhile information for shit.

My neighbor told me about a month ago that they were gonna be filming scenes for the new _Indiana Jones _movie in New Haven, and that they'd be looking for extras. He said I oughta look it up online.

I didn't, of course. Why? See above.

So they start filming tomorrow, and the signup thing for extras was 2 fucking weeks ago.

I basically just missed out on one of the coolest things that I could possibly do this summer.



I feel like punching something until my hand fucking shatters... or until whatever I'm punching does.




Dammit.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 27, 2007)

These health issues are ruining my summer


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 28, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> Right and if you don't immediately drop a bajillion pounds you'll be totally immobile in Europe. God forbid you just go enjoy yourself.


Yeah, it sometimes seems like the gravitation over here is a little higher than in the US...


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 28, 2007)

I am disappointed in myself and disgusted with a woman I thought could be a new friend. For whatever reason, my guard was down and I allowed myself to be sucked into her game and realized that she was not looking for a friend, she was looking for somebody to use, and use in a really ugly smarmy exploitative way. 

The whole episode threw me for a loop, caused me to feel *really* insecure and unsure about myself, which in return caused me to question my boyfriend's commitment to me and make him feel as if I didn't trust him. When it reality it was not *him* who tripped my Spidey Sense and had me suspicious, it was *her*. But he took it as my not trusting when I got defensive and threw up a bunch of emotional walls to try and figure out just how I was being played. 

So, some piece of shit skank's selfish little game wound up triggering me off and one of the people I value more than anything else on the planet paid the price by being caught in the middle. 

I've made my apologies, but still feelings were hurt. And I feel like dirt over it.

Tracy


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 28, 2007)

Ok, wine cellar then. And Hiro the cat is Blake the dog's bestest friend. Other than the tall, mobile scratching post who occasionally comes around and feeds Hiro and changes his litter. Hiro believes her name to be Waxwing, but tries not to get to attached to "the help." Hiro IS a cat, after all...



Rowan said:


> Hmm...I dont eat ice cream...and who the fuck is Hiro?


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 28, 2007)

You could always take out some aggression by pounding the clown. 

But your sister seems to be a bit of a hinderance to your efforts on that front.... 



Blackjack said:


> Well now I have a reason to be in a bad mood.
> 
> I'm a fucking worthless moron loser who can't remember worthwhile information for shit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 28, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> Ok, wine cellar then. And Hiro the cat is Blake the dog's bestest friend. Other than the tall, mobile scratching post who occasionally comes around and feeds Hiro and changes his litter. Hiro believes her name to be Waxwing, but tries not to get to attached to "the help." Hiro IS a cat, after all...



Actually, Hiro is the most affectionate and devoted creature I have ever met.

And stop using the names of my pets in vain.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 28, 2007)

I wish i could afford to have a kitty in my new apartment...but i cant   

I hate my co worker...he's a lazy bastard who gets away with wayyyy too much shit


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I have had days like that. When I just want to wallow in my own misery and my friends are like, "oh no you don't, your coming out with us! We wont go out unless you come with us!" So it automatically becomes my fault if they don't have a good time period!
> 
> On another note... MY MOM IS DRIVING ME CRAZY!! Shes on this whole kick lately about how I'm going to be walking a lot in Europe so I should start now and get in shape. I get it mom! You hate that I'm fat and you want me to lose weight. I hate how you serve me little portions and give my friends bigger ones. I hate how you ALWAYS mention me getting more exercise. (which I would like to point out the 16 massages I do a week which is more of a work out than she will ever know) Get over it mom!! I like being fat.
> 
> *rant done*



I'm by no means on your mom's side chica...but I don't think "training" for Europe is a bad idea. Last year I started on the treadmill in June so I would be used to walking longer distances by the time I got to Vegas. It really helped me out I think. Don't do it to loose weight..but you might think about doing it to just get used to all the walking!



Ok..my turn to whine..it's raining..and has been raining for weeks now. Granted..I'd rather have gloomy rain than for it to be 200 degrees outside. However, this weather makes me want someone...and there's no one close by to even just hang out with and cuddle. DAMMIT..I want a snuggle bunny


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 28, 2007)

MisticalMisty said:


> I'm by no means on your mom's side chica...but I don't think "training" for Europe is a bad idea. Last year I started on the treadmill in June so I would be used to walking longer distances by the time I got to Vegas. It really helped me out I think. Don't do it to loose weight..but you might think about doing it to just get used to all the walking!



I actually didn't think it was a bad idea. But I do walk a bit and I do get exercise. Its just the constant reminder of this every time I talk to her. Like... EVERY TIME. But yeah I agree, it wouldn't hurt. I just wish she would understand that just because I'm fat, doesn't mean I never get out of the house.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jun 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I actually didn't think it was a bad idea. But I do walk a bit and I do get exercise. Its just the constant reminder of this every time I talk to her. Like... EVERY TIME. But yeah I agree, it wouldn't hurt. I just wish she would understand that just because I'm fat, doesn't mean I never get out of the house.



Well..just slap her..LOL 


Sorry chica..my grandmother and mom were like that while I was growing up..not to that extent though..but my mom finally started realizing that I like my body...hell..she's the one that convinced me to get a tube top last year..LOL


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 28, 2007)

I know. I like cats, but sometimes I pick on them. They like me, too, except for that one cat whose tail I accidentally stepped on who now hisses at me as if I am the AntiChrist reincarnate every time I'm near him. I think he holds a grudge. 

I'm not in a bad mood anymore, so I'm leaving this thread alone until I get back into one. Or not. Because what's life if you can't offer somewhat unsolicited advice to a bunch of random strangers on the internet?



Waxwing said:


> Actually, Hiro is the most affectionate and devoted creature I have ever met.
> 
> And stop using the names of my pets in vain.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2007)

It's the end of the fiscal year, and everyone wants what they want RIGHT NOW. I've already had to take on some of the tasks of someone who left the department, but now they expect me to be Speedy Gonzales as well and have everything done when they want it done, no excuses. Well, guess what? Helen Keller has left the building, and I'm no Miracle Worker. You'll all just have to wait your turn. I'm not going to allow my brain to explode trying to please everyone.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2007)

With every fiber of my being I despise each germ and microbe that has ever been in my home or near my body. All moisture too, to the last drop. Boil, all you toxic freaks! 

And to every speck of dust: You SUCK. Trillions of tiny filthy soul sponges!   

(There, I'm better now. Hugz to everyone else.) :wubu:


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2007)

And to the voices: SHUT UP!!!!! Stop blurring. Speak more clearly, I can't hear you!


----------



## elle camino (Jun 28, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I actually didn't think it was a bad idea. But I do walk a bit and I do get exercise. Its just the constant reminder of this every time I talk to her. Like... EVERY TIME. But yeah I agree, it wouldn't hurt. I just wish she would understand that just because I'm fat, doesn't mean I never get out of the house.


yeah NOT that i'm talking shit about your mom's brand of mothering, because i dont know her and have no idea about you guy's relationship or any of that, but this is just ludicrous, to me. i've hung out with you for what, three days in total? and if there's one thing i know about you, it's that you lead ANYTHING but a sedentary lifestyle. so if *i* know that, your mom has _got_ to know it. 
grr.

also this reminds me: i want a massage from you.


----------



## saturdayasusual (Jun 28, 2007)

Blah. Fuck everything today. I'm sick of bad feelings, bad situations, nightmares, and 'best' friends who aren't there for you when you need them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 28, 2007)

Santaclear said:


> With every fiber of my being I despise each germ and microbe that has ever been in my home or near my body. All moisture too, to the last drop. Boil, all you toxic freaks!
> 
> And to every speck of dust: You SUCK. Trillions of tiny filthy soul sponges!
> 
> (There, I'm better now. Hugz to everyone else.) :wubu:





Santaclear said:


> And to the voices: SHUT UP!!!!! Stop blurring. Speak more clearly, I can't hear you!


Is it any wonder why I love you? :wubu::wubu: I long for the day when you will wage war on my germs and microbes.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 28, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Is it any wonder why I love you? :wubu::wubu: I long for the day when you will wage war on my germs and microbes.



That's what they call it these days?

I'm no longer in a bad mood, too, so I'll peace out til a later date. I'm glad there's a thread I can come back to.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 28, 2007)

I still have oodles of boxes to unpack, and others that have been broken down but not removed because the damned recycling dumpster is always full.

To make matters worse...and smelly.. Bucky, my dear departed Mom's:wubu: :wubu: cat, who know lives with me..the Buckster has taken a can of opened cat food that I stupidly left on the kitchen counter last night..and has taken said can...SOMEWHERE...and I cannot locate it with my eyes...but my nose has given me notice it wants OUT!



ACK! 


But I love Bucky..I truly do..*looks over at his cute, sleeping ass and feels only a pang of....I wanna strap him into a chair and interrogate him*


----------



## Jane (Jun 28, 2007)

My roommate has a new dog, actually a year old puppy, with anxiety issues.

This morning it loved me so much it ate my billfold, including a toothmark in my debit card.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 28, 2007)

elle camino said:


> also this reminds me: i want a massage from you.



When you coming to P-town next?


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 28, 2007)

JoyJoy said:


> Is it any wonder why I love you? :wubu::wubu: I long for the day when you will wage war on my germs and microbes.





activistfatgirl said:


> That's what they call it these days?



I've got her convinced I'm "slaying" all her microbes and germs, AFG. 

It must be her religious upbringing. I yell a lot, "Now I will smite thee!! Be gone!" Then I pretend to "strangle" the germ. It's almost like a holy war or something. Seems to turn her on.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 28, 2007)

*runs through thread naked and moons everyone*


Take that! you bunch of bbbbbbbbbbbbsssssssssssssssssssssssssss  


yes, my head feels like kneaded dough right now....


----------



## Lovelyone (Jun 28, 2007)

*baby voice* My name is Aubriegh. My Great Aunt Terri (aka Lovelyone) babysits me 5 days a week. Usually I am happy-go-lucky but--today, I was a whiny, screaming, crying, pooping, sad, grumpy babygirl. Although GA Terri tried really hard to amuse me and make me feel better, I fear that I frustrated her to the point of crying. Tomorrow I will be happy and cheery again and maybe GA Terri will not throw a shoe at the cat. Ga-ga-goo-goo (this means goodbye)


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 28, 2007)

Tracyarts said:


> I am disappointed in myself and disgusted with a woman I thought could be a new friend. For whatever reason, my guard was down and I allowed myself to be sucked into her game and realized that she was not looking for a friend, she was looking for somebody to use, and use in a really ugly smarmy exploitative way.
> 
> The whole episode threw me for a loop, caused me to feel *really* insecure and unsure about myself, which in return caused me to question my boyfriend's commitment to me and make him feel as if I didn't trust him. When it reality it was not *him* who tripped my Spidey Sense and had me suspicious, it was *her*. But he took it as my not trusting when I got defensive and threw up a bunch of emotional walls to try and figure out just how I was being played.
> 
> ...




I've been through something similiar. It sucks! I'm sorry that you are having to go through it, but you can get past it. Things can be worked out! I hope that they work out for you!


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jun 29, 2007)

My random BAD mood is due to myself. I have an online friend who I knew was seeing somebody..and I got really disturbingly excited when he said he was breaking up with this chick. Bad bad bad! I had no idea where that came from, but now I have to deal with it. They didn't break up afterall...and I think I may have tipped him off a bit to my apparent feelings. What an ass I am. Now I won't get any more 3 hour phone calls I bet.

I never caused drama in Highschool, so why now? :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 29, 2007)

Sleep deprivation + too much work = serious consideration of deep frying my FACE at work today


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 29, 2007)

You should TOTALLY come out to the HB Labor Day Bash and set up the table/chair. I think folks would be tossing money your way big time.



elle camino said:


> also this reminds me: i want a massage from you.





BigCutieSasha said:


> When you coming to P-town next?


----------



## kaybelline (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm sad today cuz I realized I'm not going to get to have a holiday this coming 4th of July. It'll be just like any other day - cept everyone else won't be working. It's kinda like that for weekends too... When you work for yourself every day can be a work day. The good news is I don't have to wear pants.


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 29, 2007)

I'm sad because I can't walk, and it's making me stir-crazy and nervous. My ankle is either horribly sprained or it's broken, but I have no insurance. I'm all blue and sore and lonely and bleah.


----------



## Esme (Jun 29, 2007)

I am in a bad mood. It's Friday. Theoretically, I'm on vacation. Mostly I'm just stuck here. I'm home alone, with nothing to do an no one to talk to. I am broke till next payday. I have to wait for things I want NOW. There's no chocolate in the house and nothing on television. The dog's chewing on rawhide and doesn't want to be bothered. My honey's sleeping and it's too late to call anyone else. 

Just blah. (yes, I know I sound whiny. I'm okay with that for now.)


Oh, and Waxwing... I'm so sorry you're not feeling well. Is there at least a clinic you can go to and get things checked out? Ice and elevation should help.  I hope it's not broken.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 30, 2007)

Waxwing said:


> I'm sad because I can't walk, and it's making me stir-crazy and nervous. My ankle is either horribly sprained or it's broken, but I have no insurance. I'm all blue and sore and lonely and bleah.






I hope you get it looked at soon.... if you really think it might be broken. Could end up much more expensive in the long run if it doesn't heal properly 



<3


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 1, 2007)

I think I could make a personal fortune delivering freshly baked hot brownies door to door.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 1, 2007)

I think that would pretty much eliminate the need for this thread. Add a pint of cold milk to each order....you'd be the Johnny Appleseed of....of.....well, of something. I'm not sure what, but something.



Fuzzy said:


> I think I could make a personal fortune delivering freshly baked hot brownies door to door.


----------



## cammy (Jul 1, 2007)

Duncan Hines Brownies w/ walnuts and cold, cold milk - yummmmmmm!!!


----------



## Mathias (Jul 3, 2007)

Was watching "America's Got Talent" a week ago:


FUCK PIERS MORGAN. 


He wouldn't knoe talent if it came up and sheared his eyes out. He judges people way too early. All someone has to do is walk out on stage and they'll get the X and them if they're good he'll give bullshit reason as to why he X'ed them, or say that he X'ed too early they shouldn't even give him the fucking button. Just because he's a critic somewhere in england doesn't make him a good critic here.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 4, 2007)

Im completely alone for the 4th...

this sucks


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jul 4, 2007)

Why is it every time I talk to my Mom on the phone it ends with weight loss talk!!?? I get it MOM! You are seriously embarrassed by my weight. You hate how I look so much that you feel if you talk about it constantly with me you will some how get me to lose weight! FUCKING STOP IT!!! I KNOW I'M FAT. I don't need someone like my Mom to tell me every damn day. Might I add I hate how she picks on me and not my brother. Who is 6'4 and over 425 lbs. But why would she say something to him about it? Hes a guy. Guys can be fat and have it be ok. 
I'm getting this talk about what foods to eat and how much walking I need to do before I'm suppose to meet up with her at a baby shower for a very old friend of mine. I will of course be the fattest person there, so I can imagine the embarrassment I must be bringing to her. 
I'm tired of feeling bad for how I am. For the choices I make about how I live my life. Now I remember why I was so depressed for so long and why during that time I hated myself. Because I had people constantly reminding me to lose weight and how I need to exercise more and I need to eat less. Constantly having someone yack in my face about how I should change my life because of what THEY think. 

IM SO FUCKING TIRED OF IT!

PS... Might I add I just went to my fridge in the garage and magically appearing in my fridge is a weight loss shake. As soon as I'm back with any sort of a job, I'm moving out into my own place.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 4, 2007)

I've got this habit of securing chocolate candy bars to stash around the house for Mrs. Fuzzy's.. bad mood times. She was watching TV, and I handed her a Twix. She was much appreciative. 

Last night, when she told me about craving someting coffee-ish, I went to my stash of Mocha Almond Hershey bars and gave her one. She gave me this look, and asked if I had candy everywhere in the house. And I said:

"Not everywhere, just in the colder spots where it won't go cocoa butter on me."


----------



## butch (Jul 5, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Why is it every time I talk to my Mom on the phone it ends with weight loss talk!!?? I get it MOM! You are seriously embarrassed by my weight. You hate how I look so much that you feel if you talk about it constantly with me you will some how get me to lose weight! FUCKING STOP IT!!! I KNOW I'M FAT. I don't need someone like my Mom to tell me every damn day. Might I add I hate how she picks on me and not my brother. Who is 6'4 and over 425 lbs. But why would she say something to him about it? Hes a guy. Guys can be fat and have it be ok.
> I'm getting this talk about what foods to eat and how much walking I need to do before I'm suppose to meet up with her at a baby shower for a very old friend of mine. I will of course be the fattest person there, so I can imagine the embarrassment I must be bringing to her.
> I'm tired of feeling bad for how I am. For the choices I make about how I live my life. Now I remember why I was so depressed for so long and why during that time I hated myself. Because I had people constantly reminding me to lose weight and how I need to exercise more and I need to eat less. Constantly having someone yack in my face about how I should change my life because of what THEY think.
> 
> ...



BigCutieSasha,

That really sucks. Sorry you have to put up with this, and that weight loss shake thing is a really crappy thing to do. Wish I had a good idea of how to get your family to quit bugging you about your weight. The way that I got my parents to stop it is not a way I would recommend for anyone else, even though it worked like a charm and I can joke about it with some very black humor years later. Nonetheless, my sympathy for you, and rock on for getting past their body issues and fatphobia and becoming the confident woman you are today.

I just came back from a trip to Europe where I walked a lot, and I'm sure I'm not in the shape you are, and I was fine, so you'll be fine, too. Have a great trip.


----------

